# iherp anyone?



## babyyitslove (Aug 27, 2011)

I LOVE looking at photos of people's collections! Especially if they have something that I do as well, if not something cooler! 

I've found that iherp is a great place for photos and tracking.... although I don't use it get tegu information or advice, mostly because I don't see many tegu owners that frequent the site.

Does anyone here have an iherp profile?

HTTP://WWW.iherp.com/babyyitslove


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 28, 2011)

Sooo is that a no?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 28, 2011)

_Can't say that I do_


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 28, 2011)

I do, I think you already left comments, I just signed up for it yesterday its a pretty cool sight thank you


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 28, 2011)

I've been thinking about signing up for this as well, to post pics to. Thats mostly because if I post anything from photobucket I cant pull it up from work, but Iherp is not blocked.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 28, 2011)

i like it so i can track hatch dates and growth progress, and if something happens to my phone i wont lose all my pics of my lil ones


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 28, 2011)

It like ONE Facebook for ALL of your pets.
I get good snake information from the folks there... but I prefer this site for my tegu research and questions, as I don't see many 'tegu people' around there. 
And I also use it primarily to store my photos and do some tracking.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 28, 2011)

Im signing up!


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 28, 2011)

Yay! Now i can photo stalk your Gu collection!


----------

